# Greetings from Idaho



## Cerrdor (Mar 6, 2012)

Just saw the app in the Android market and decided 2 dollars was worth being able to meet new brothers money well spent.


----------



## robert leachman (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## J_Villarreal (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to the boards brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 13, 2012)

Good to see another Idahoan on here. Welcome.


----------



## khilles (Mar 16, 2012)

Greetings brother


----------

